
XenServer 7.3 – Less free than ever - turrini
https://xenserver.org/blog/entry/xenserver-7-3-changes-to-the-free-edition.html
======
johng
Is there anything that prevents someone from pulling a CentOS style maneuver
and just building a relabeled version?

